# "BIKE-AID" braucht eure Hilfe



## cpetit (8. Januar 2007)

Hallo,

möchte hier mal einen Aufruf starten und um eure Unterstützung bitten.

Was ist "BIKE-AID". Die meisten Biker aus dem Saarland kennen ja diese Initiative und die es noch nicht wissen hier eine kurze Erklärung.

"BIKE-AID" ist eine private Spendeninitiative die von den Siersburger 
Biker ins Leben gerufen wurde. Ziel ist es über Jahr Höhenmeter zu sammeln, und für jeden Höhenmeter eine Spende von 1 Cent zu erhalten. Dieser Betrag wird dann zu 100% an begünstigte Organisation (wie 2005 an die Elterninitiative krebskranker Kinder im Saarland e.V.)gespendet.

Die "BIKE-AID" Initiative wurde in Dezember von der SZ zum besten Verein des Monats Dezember gewählt.

Jetzt besteht die Möglichkeit zum besten Verein des Jahres gewählt zu werden. Der Sieger der zum besten Verein gekürt wird erhält einen Preis von 10000 Euro. 


Wenn ihr die Initiative "BIKE-AID" unterstützten wollt dann könnt ihr es mit einem Anruf bei der Saarbrücker Zeitung unter der 
Telefon-Nr 01379 - 370 260 24 tun. Der Anruf kostet 49 Cent.

Mehr Info's gibt es unter http://www.bikeaid.de/d366_einladung-zur-saarlands-beste-gala.html

Wir würden uns auf eure Unterstützung freuen.


----------

